# New "limited Edition" Vostok Amphibia Radio Room...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...on two different cases:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Not bad, but needs cyrillic script on the dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Errr, if you don`t mind, I think I`ll stay with the one I`ve got already...

*Boctok ÐÐ»ÑŒÐ±Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ñ ÐºÐ°Ð». 2414Ð° 17 ÐšÐÐœÐÐ¯ `Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð ` *


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with Mach on this one...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'm with Mach on this one...


+3. Not even close to the original thing. Might affect the crazy prices on the old ones though...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

They do look a bit too plain without the script. How limited are the editions and do they cost much more?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> They do look a bit too plain without the script. How limited are the editions and do they cost much more?


No info on both but, looking at the case back, they aren't even numbered (or at least I can't see anything like that). Usually the question with Russian watches is not so much how many on the edition but how many limited editions are going to happen :lol: So I guess your question is correct and answers it self... if they sell well, you'll have another and another and another run until sales go down or they have can't make it any more. As to prices, I'm guessing it will be the same as any other Amphibia.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, I was guessing the same about the limited editions.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

"An edition is limited but there's no limit to the editions" seems to be the rule :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Mach on this one...
> ...


+4 Here.

I can't quite put my finger on it. I think the numbered bezel suits the watch better.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

bah! I miss my original one..... I should never have sold it - I've got the white dial thewatchforum version though to console me....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

meranom is selling them and he has already run out of them


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> bah! I miss my original one..... I should never have sold it - I've got the white dial thewatchforum version though to console me....


Well then!! That's the best one!


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

i too prefer the number'd case looks a hell of alot nicer in my honest opinion


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, to be fair, Vostok does offer several new bezels that can be used in these cases and they do have similar to old Albatros Amphibias.










...and even with the doted bezel, notice that it has a lume dot, somthing from way back and not a standard Amphibia Classic bezel.

I think they are really making an effort, it's just that they seem to be shooting in the dark with only a vague notion of where and what the target is.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Oops, I seem to have somehow have ended up ordering this one. I'll post up some thoughts and pictures when it arrives. Ideally I wanted one of the other models but by the time I'd got through the checkout it had sold already.



Kutusov said:


>


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Oops, I seem to have somehow have ended up ordering this one....


It can happen if you're not careful. Some of my "best" purchases are accidental.

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Oops, I seem to have somehow have ended up ordering this one. I'll post up some thoughts and pictures when it arrives. Ideally I wanted one of the other models but by the time I'd got through the checkout it had sold already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between the two, that's the best one, the ones based on the 100 case are fugly because the 100 case is fugly :lol: . I assume you didn't order through Meranon? They say they are out of stock for a long time now...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I was actually trying to order a 100 cased one! :yes:

Perhaps it is fortuitous that I ended up with the 420 instead. It is a nicer case, just that I already have the Zissou with this case shape. That and I already have a strap that'd suit it as the hand wind Max Bill had to go back.

Edit* Yes I ordered through Meranon. I'd set up an alert to email me when they had them back in stock. Anyone looking to buy should do the same as they go very quickly and they they only seem to have a few for sale at a time.

... and it's feline friendly


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What station is the cat tuned in? :lol: (what's his/her name?)


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

It's got to be very restful whatever station it is. I don't know it's name, the photo was posted up on watchuseek a while back before all the pics went strange and kept disappearing.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The 420 arrived and I have done an unboxing here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=82628&st=0&gopid=820660&#entry820660


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I just ordered 090444n.Nice way not to deal with fakes or old and broken Albatros`s.

I can`t wait getting it at home.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> I just ordered 090444n.Nice way not to deal with fakes or old and broken Albatros`s.
> 
> I can`t wait getting it at home.


Letâ€™s have some pictures as soon as it arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I have managed to order another from Meranom, this time a limited edition of ten (fingers crossed it's all gone through and ordered ok).

It's a 090444 case with the 2409 manual wind movement and paddle hands. Originally they were talking about getting the factory to do the sunburst brushed cases like the originals but have now just gone with the matt cases unfortunately.

For those that fancy a radio room they have quite a few of all the other models in stock at the moment as well as a new paddle hand Amphibian Classic 100913-09s going up soon.

Mitadoc did you get through your 090444n through yet?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Smart move, Carl. Looks the business. Limited to 10... now that's what I call limited!

And I love the handset, so look forward to seeing the 100913... a case shape I've never tried as it happens


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting hands!! I do like that kind of stuff but tells about them when you get it... I suspect it's not very intuitive to tell the apart.


----------

